# Cape Cod bluefin popping in Japanese magazine



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tsurusaki san of FCL LABO sent us Sept and Oct Salty magazines which have articles of bluefin popping/jigging in Cape Cod in June this year.
I arranged two trips for Tsurusaki san's group with Capt Jimmy the Greek for a week.
While bluefin popping has been generally slow for most,we had exceptional trips every day landing/releasing 2- 3 bluefin in 250 - 280 lb on poppers/jigs off Chatham,Cape Cod.

Here is the article of Salty Magazine by Tsurusaki san in Sept, 2011.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Article of Salty Magazine Oct.*


----------

